# Duct tape alternative



## thatdragonboy94 (Dec 2, 2018)

I am allergic to duct tape does anyone know of a good latex free duct tape alternative for a duct tape dummy?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Dec 3, 2018)

clear duct tape or packing tape should work well too


----------



## Keefur (Dec 3, 2018)

You could always use wide masking tape.  The whole idea is to just get a mannekin of your body.  Of course, if you are with the person doing your suit, they could just use sheets and pins to make a suit for a pattern.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Dec 4, 2018)

I use electrical tape, it might work for you.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 4, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> I use electrical tape, it might work for you.


Electrical tape is expensive. narrow, and stretchy.  I don't know if I would use it. Did it work out all right for you?


----------



## thatdragonboy94 (Dec 5, 2018)

All great ideas. I am going to try packing tape!


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Dec 8, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Did it work out all right for you?


It is a pain to put on, you need a lot of strips. But I found a pack of 12 on Amazon for 12$. It is really easy to remove, it has never ripped off any foam or fell off while in the middle of taping the head. So I would rate it a 8/10 for the applying problem, but I can’t find anything better.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 8, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> It is a pain to put on, you need a lot of strips. But I found a pack of 12 on Amazon for 12$. It is really easy to remove, it has never ripped off any foam or fell off while in the middle of taping the head. So I would rate it a 8/10 for the applying problem, but I can’t find anything better.


I think the masking tape would be better for the following reasons: The coverage rate is better, it is much less expensive, and it is less stretchy.  Masking tape is a lot cheaper than electrical tape, not only by the roll, but the coverage rate is much higher.  With electrical tape, you have to overlap a lot to get coverage because the tape itself is so narrow.  As far as the taking off of the foam when you remove the tape, you can dull the bite of the tape by sticking it to something else first.  The first layer of tape, I always try to leave just enough adhesive grip to hold and not "grab" the foam.  I stick it to something and then peal it back off.  You could even sprinkle a little baby powder or something on it to take away some of the adhesive bite.  It only has to hold until you get the second layer of tape on.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Dec 8, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I think the masking tape would be better for the following reasons: The coverage rate is better, it is much less expensive, and it is less stretchy.  Masking tape is a lot cheaper than electrical tape, not only by the roll, but the coverage rate is much higher.


I’ve tried masking tape before, It falls off really easily. I’ve also tried duct tape, and it nearly ripped off the cheek even after sticking it to another surface first.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 8, 2018)

I used blue painters masking tape, it doesn't stick as much as duct tape but it worked for me. 




the negro speaks rivers analysis


----------



## Keefur (Dec 8, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> I’ve tried masking tape before, It falls off really easily. I’ve also tried duct tape, and it nearly ripped off the cheek even after sticking it to another surface first.


Hmmm.  @VX666 says they used painters tape and it worked.  Painters tape has the least amount of grip of any type of masking tape.  I know it doesn't stick that well to foam, but that's the whole point.  You just want a layer that you can easily remove later.  Perhaps you could pin the ends until you get the first layer on.  I do know that there are better grades of masking tape that really hold well.  I agree with you on the duct tape.  You have to be very, very careful taking it off and you can't leave it on for a long time or it really bites hard.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 9, 2018)

One thing I want to add about painters take, it sticks well to itself but not the foam and thus I like it better than duct tape.

You can try both to see what you like but my main complaint with duct tape is that it sometimes sticks to eveeything you don't want it to

Also, be sure to criss cross as you are putting the layers of tape on regardless of the type


----------



## Keefur (Dec 9, 2018)

VX666 said:


> One thing I want to add about painters take, it sticks well to itself but not the foam and thus I like it better than duct tape.
> 
> You can try both to see what you like but my main complaint with duct tape is that it sometimes sticks to eveeything you don't want it to
> 
> Also, be sure to criss cross as you are putting the layers of tape on regardless of the type



Even painters tape will stick if you leave it on long enough.  On walls, if you leave it more than about 6 hours, it starts sticking more and more.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 9, 2018)

@Keefur yes, don't leave the tape on too long and start cutting the patterns off during the same work session. 

I have worked with painters tape in construction and art dept so I'm more comfortable with it than duct tape. 

I did try duct tape last night and it doesn't stick to foam or fabric as much as I thought but still a bit more than painters tape.


----------



## thatdragonboy94 (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow this blew up . I have been very sick last few days. In other news I found the fabric I am going to use for my partial!


----------



## fireboy1337 (May 6, 2021)

You can always use wide painter's tape. The whole idea is to get a dummy of your body. Of course, if you are working with the person making your costume, they can use sheets and pins to make the costume from the pattern. But as it turns out, it doesn't help much from flooding, unlike https://premierfloodrestoration.com.au/. When my barn flooded, but I think painter's tape would be better for the following reasons: better hiding power, it's much cheaper and less elastic. Painter's tape is much cheaper than duct tape. Not only is it on a roll, but the degree of coverage is much higher.


----------

